# 7/8ths Wren



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a Wren. It's kinda ugly. This one's by Wrightscale 16mm. Would you buy it in 7/8ths? Maybe move the cab back a little?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Since it is a scale model of a real locomotive - WHY would you want to change anything.
If you think that it is ugly, then don't buy one!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

David Leech said:


> Since it is a scale model of a real locomotive - WHY would you want to change anything.
> If you think that it is ugly, then don't buy one!
> Cheers,
> David Leech, Delta, Canada



Why not? 
Railroads made modifications driven by experience and needs.
Who's to say?

Love is blind. 
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
Ugly is just another way of spelling beautiful.

For comparison, a lot of differences;


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

Chris Scott said:


> For comparison, a lot of differences;


- A lamp
- A slightly different smokebox saddle
- A different coupler to suit its home railroad
- A small cowcatcher
Errr....

Like Quarry Hunslets, the Kerr, Stuart Wren is a narrow gauge design classic, which is why there are so many of them around in full-size form. A quick search in Google images shows the variety of liveries but very few physical changes.

The 16mm-scale version is tiny, around 6 inches long.

A company in the UK still builds brand-new full-size Wrens for the ultimate garden railroad.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

There are things whose beauty lies in its ugliness. Like this...


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like a splendid candidate for 7/8th scale!


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

I know the purists would be horrified but, I do like modifying my locos in small ways of the kind that I would only ever do to the original. I like to think that - if I were ever lucky enough to own the original - it would look like my model.

I just tell people who like to point out the differences - the prototype just hasn't caught up with the model yet ....


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I am associated with the WW&F railway museum and we have a former sugar Plantation engine. It was built 30inch gauge. Edaville regauged it to 24inch and built a new larger boiler for it and added some Olde west details. 

When we got it we cleaned off the goofy details and made a new cab Maine style. Edaville's boiler is now toast so we are starting a new one. We are also taking liberties... Changing dome locations a new larger smoke box and relocated generator and a new (antique) headlight. It will hardly resemble the Louisiana sugar Plantation engine as it was built. 

Kit bashing full scale.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Here's a real beauty for you Chris... 










Andrew


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

I found Wren is a Class of locomotive not a specific locomotive: This is a site with the history of Kerr Stuart:
THE KERR STUART “WREN” CLASS
by GEOFFREY HORSMAN
http://www.irsociety.co.uk/Archives/5+6/KS_Wren.htm

"Of the several standard types of industrial locomotives built by Kerr, Stuart & Co. Ltd., the "Wren" was the smallest[1] in size yet the largest numerically. No fewer than 163 were produced before the Company closed down in 1930, and four more were built by the Hunslet Engine Co. Ltd. in Leeds after they bad acquired Kerr Stuart‘s goodwill. The whole design of the "Wren" could be said to be typical of Kerr Stuart‘s standard narrow gauge locomotives of the period. Probably no other British locomotive builder produced so many or such a variety of standard narrow gauge locomotives as did Kerr Stuart, with the "Brazil", ‘Darwin", "Haig", "Huxley", "Matary", "Midge", "Sirdar", ‘Skylark", "Tattoos, "Waterloo" and "Wren" classes."

Kerr, Stuart and Company (wikipedia)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerr,_Stuart_and_Company










The standard "Wren"​Upper – "old type" 1018 of 1907, 60cm gauge.
Lower – "new type" 2462 of 1915, 2 ft gauge.

















PIXIE the Kerr Stuart ' Wren' Class locomotive KS4260 / 1922


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Writescale Wren to 7/8ths

16mm........................7/8ths
L 17cm = 25cm ..... 6.75" = 9.85"
W 7cm = 10cm.......2.75" = 4.0"
H 13,8cm = 20.2cm.....5.5" = 8.0"

Using Stan's Handy Converter
http://www.stanstrains.com/Software.htm?token=1R256015YM157402F


----------

